# Circumcision on a preemie?



## DocsNemesis (Dec 10, 2005)

I have been thinking, wouldnt the complication rate of circing go up when its done on a preemie? Are there any studies around showing complication rates in preemies? I ask because the hospital my ds is at does circs on preemies/NICU babies, before they head home, and I'd love to at least try to put a stop to it. Maybe make them have a weight requirement or something, I dont know, but I hate to think of these teensy babies that just spent who knows how long fighting for their lives, just to be put through an awful cosmetic procedure. And as I said, I've seen MY son's penis and I cant imagine HOW the heck they can even circ that. Its so small and he's not even THAT premature.

I am writing a letter to the hospital but I'd like some stuff specific towards preemies. I'd love to get them not circing at ALL anymore but...well, at least this would be a start! I'm hoping they at least discourage it-I havent been asked yet and I havent brought it up so....

TIA


----------



## mjg013 (Jul 29, 2008)

I don't know what the policies are regarding that and I really think it depends on the doctor and the hospital. I know some places that won't and some that will. My nephew was born at 34 weeks but did not have any health issues. They circumcised him. My mom's best friends grandson was not a preemie but he was very small at birth and the doctor took him to be circumcised and could not do it because the little boy's penis was so small. He told them they would have to do it when he was over 2 years old. He'll be 2 soon and I'm really hoping they decide to not have it done. I've been working on convincing her that it is unnecessary.


----------



## tennisdude23 (Apr 2, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mjg013* 
I don't know what the policies are regarding that and I really think it depends on the doctor and the hospital. I know some places that won't and some that will. My nephew was born at 34 weeks but did not have any health issues. They circumcised him. My mom's best friends grandson was not a preemie but he was very small at birth and the doctor took him to be circumcised and could not do it because the little boy's penis was so small. He told them they would have to do it when he was over 2 years old. He'll be 2 soon and I'm really hoping they decide to not have it done. I've been working on convincing her that it is unnecessary.

You would think that after two years with no problems she would be convinced. Do some of these people have brains?


----------



## In Exile (Jan 12, 2007)

Heck, I know of an adoptive Family that made SURE their freshly adopted 8 year old from Russia was circed the first week of getting to the US- that is almost as sick and barf inducing as circing anybody, and especially Preemies-wouldn't you think that a new parent (regardless of HOW you became a parent) has other things to worry about-I just don't get how somebody is willing to put their preemie under the knife for NOTHING.

I was fighting every blood sugar test (some every 20 Minutes, when he was doing well)-because the Doc was too "busy" to come in and have a look herself- so she just wanted to pull some cover your a** policy-and instructed the nurrses to poke him 3 times an hour-at which the nurse told me, listen, he's fine, say no and we will tell her you said NO. That alone made me cry, the poor boy had no skin left to be poked at on his feet- I do not get how somebody is willing to subject their child to being skinned alive.


----------



## not now (Mar 12, 2007)

My sister had two preemies (not twins) and neither of them are circ'd because of the fact that they were too premature to circ.


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

My aunt had her twins at 34 weeks in 1992 and waited until their due date week to take them to the peds to get them circ'd. According to her, "They screamed their little heads off".







:


----------



## BugMacGee (Aug 18, 2006)

In 8 years of NICU service, I've never seen a baby less that 36 weeks be circed. BUt then again, I've seen very few NICU babies be circed at all.


----------



## KMK_Mama (Jan 29, 2006)

Well, my husband was born at 26 weeks and was not circumcised because the hospital would not circ a preemie. (this was in 1975) However, my MIL was sure to bring him as soon as he turned 3 to have it done.


----------



## tpintsch (Jun 26, 2008)

My long ago friend had a premmie boy at 26 weeks and they NICU wouldn't circ at that age. She ended up having to wait and in the mean time I talked her out of it because it wasn't giving her any problems and I told her he had already been through enough. I'm so glad that little guy was saved from extra pain.


----------



## DocsNemesis (Dec 10, 2005)

I'm not sure at what age they will do it, just that they do it before they are discharged. Since my ds is most likely getting discharged this week (YAY!), and he'd only be 34 weeks gestation TODAY, thats really scary. I was asked last night and I said no, the nurse was very neutral about it (just said ok and marked it as such on his going home checklist).


----------



## phreedom (Apr 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BugMacGee* 
In 8 years of NICU service, I've never seen a baby less that 36 weeks be circed. BUt then again, I've seen very few NICU babies be circed at all.


Same here about the 36 weeks. But that's usually because they are 36 weeks by the time they go home. Here they have to be at least 5 lbs. Sadly most of them do get circ'd unless they have hypospadius or their penis is just to small.

Sadly it's one of the first things alot of parents ask about when their little one is admitted to the NICU. Nothing like a mama and daddy seeing thier little 28 weeker on a vent for the first time (after a crash section for an abruption) and one of the first questions out of their mouth is "When is he going to be circumcised?"







For many parents they see it as a good mile stone...that their little preemie is a well baby now. They are well enough to be circumcised.









Since our neonatalogists don't circ it's not really ever something they bring up to the parents. It's actually kind of an afterthought. It's usually brought up by the parents or the nurses to remind the doctor to right an order for it. The OB's here do it usually. Two of our neonatalogists are indian, so I don't know if it's a cultural thing, but I have NEVER seen them push for it. In fact I've often heard them remind parents that their child is fighting for their lives...a circ is not on the list of things that really matter.


----------



## titania8 (Feb 15, 2007)

i was just thinking today that circing a nicu baby had got to be one of the purest forms of evil there is. but the story about the 8 year old newly adopted boy being circed his first week here, well, that's right up there too.

where is the sense???


----------



## Jaysfamily (Jun 5, 2008)

We had our 35 weeker circed.







No one mentioned any risks or complications to us, much less any increased risks.







: Fortunately, he had no major complications, other than extreme pain and discomfort during diaper changes. He had the topical anesthetic and a penile block that DIDN'T work judging from the sounds of his screams in the background when they called to say he was "fine."







I'm not sure how a newborn screaming as hard as he possibly could scream from pain is classified as "fine." Oh to be able to change the past...


----------



## phreedom (Apr 19, 2007)

There are still some doctors out there that believe babies don't feel pain the same way we do. Especially preemies. Some docs believe that the risk of giving pain meds on a very premature baby out weigh the risk of any pain they may (DO!) feel.









I refuse to assist with circs but if I have to take care of a baby with a circ I will bug the crap out of the doctor until they order something for the baby. Most will, but they wouldn't unless prompted. It's usually just tylenol or motrin though.


----------



## tennisdude23 (Apr 2, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *titania8* 
i was just thinking today that circing a nicu baby had got to be one of the purest forms of evil there is. but the story about the 8 year old newly adopted boy being circed his first week here, well, that's right up there too.

where is the sense???









Most people who adopt, especially at that age, are sensible enough to figure that circ. is probably unnecessary and pointless.


----------



## amy9798 (Jun 25, 2005)

We adopted an intact boy when he was almost 7 and I can't even begin to imagine having that done to him at such crucial time in our relationship. We were totally focused on building trust and bonding and the damage that would have done- it's just heartbreaking to think about








Not to mention the message that it sends to the child about not accepting them and loving them just as they are...


----------



## DocsNemesis (Dec 10, 2005)

Exactly Amy-that is really up there. Its like saying oh we love you-but you're damaged until we get you circumcised. Yeah, that really builds trust. Btw-your kids are all so cute!!

My ds is almost 5 pounds now, again at 34 weeks GA. So that means they'd circ him there. So sad







.


----------



## In Exile (Jan 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DocsNemesis* 
Exactly Amy-that is really up there. Its like saying oh we love you-but you're damaged until we get you circumcised. Yeah, that really builds trust. Btw-your kids are all so cute!!

My ds is almost 5 pounds now, again at 34 weeks GA. So that means they'd circ him there. So sad







.


Congrats on you baby! How's the little one doing?

My little guy was only 5 pounds 13 ounces at around 38 weeks when he was born- and I cannot IMAGINE having part of his genitals sliced up. That is so sicksicksick that it's hard to wrap your mind around it.
We had enough issues at birth, Level II Unit, he was 30 minutes away from being transported to the next NICU 40 minutes away-by helicopter.

I just cannot fathom how you stand there, watching your little one fight for their life- and then slice their genitals.

Same for adoptions- not the first time I heard that, I am honestly close to calling up a couple of those orphanage in Russia and tell them-at least make American parents sign a piece of paper to NOT circ. Maybe some will think about it at least, I know, not very fruitful.

How scary that must be for a child- you have no clue where on earth you are, who that is- and as an added bonus you will lose part of your genitals????






























Anybody know how the MGM Bill is coming along?


----------



## Belle (Feb 6, 2005)

nak
my dh was a 36 week twin. he was circed before he left the hospital. his brother never left the hospital because he picked up meningitis. MIL said that she didn't know she had a choice not to circ him. if she'd known she wouldn't have had it done.


----------



## Ophelia (Feb 16, 2005)

I saw mention of here recently, of a clamp that was made specifically for preemies







so now they've got the tools to do it even more


----------

